# The Wheel of Time with a "Dune" feel to it



## William drake (Jun 3, 2007)

Looking for two more players in the North Ga Area: live in Duluth. Its every other friday (but that day can change if new players fit group well so that options are reasonable)


Like the post says, its a Wheel of Time game which has a Dune style influence to it.

Sounds interesting, email me: it_begins_@hotmail.com


thanks. Game On


----------

